# oh please please please HELP



## patev1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings all. I am brand new to the RV world, and I just bought a 1979 Real-Lite 24' motor home. It has a Ford 450 engine and mechanically, it is sound. The inside needs to be gutted and I have NO IDEA what I'm doing. Here's my question: First, it came with no owner's manual. Does anyone have any idea how I can get an owner's manual for this? It was manufactured by Juno Industries in Michigan, but I can't find any information about this company. Second, there seems to be significant water damage because the guy I bought it from took off one of the roof caps 3 years ago and never put it back on. Snow, rain, etc has been coming in from the top for some time. The inside roof paneling is completely damaged by moisture and mildew. How do I get this stuff off, and what do I put in its place? Any hints on reupholstering and installing new carpet? The vehicle runs great, but smells bad and looks even worse inside. But I only paid $600 for this thing and now I want to put the time into making it look really nice on the inside. Any help from someone out there would be MUCH appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## hertig (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

In addition to the overall owner's manual, there should be manuals for all the major appliances.  Those you might be able to get from the manufacturers of the appliances.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

I can't understand why you bought it in the first place if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

I would look into tearing the walls and such out also ,, if u have that much water damge ,, then u have major structuail damage as well ,, u may even need to do a complete interior rebuild,,, walls and all,,, water does very unhappy things to rv's ,,, water and rv's don't mix at all....
If u can find a good capenter that will work on u'r rv on the side ,, i would suggest that,,, but from the way it sounds ,, u'r gonna have to gut the whole thing,,, JMO


----------



## bershherger (Sep 15, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Good Luck as Juno  has been out of business for years!


----------



## patev1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

tex...i am sure there are many, many things in this world that you don't understand. the point of my thread was not to establish your level of comprehension, but to try to get some meaningful input from my fellow RV'rs. since u had absolutely nothing to contribute, may i suggest u just keep your big stinking mouth shut? i'm sure there are many projects you have taken on in the past where you weren't quite sure what you were doing, but you drew upon the guidance and help from associates and acquaintances. that's all i'm trying to do is learn. your entire contribution was "if u don't know what you're doing, why did u buy it?" are you really this stupid? seriously. are you really this stupid? i am looking for help, and when the day comes when i can lend my expertise to my fellow man, i will be happy to do so instead of dishing out worthless insults and wasting other people's time.


----------



## patev1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

thx, bro.  i think u r right, so i will just have to gut it and go from there. but when i'm done, it will be beautiful!  thanks again.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 16, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Hey patev1, welcome to the forum.  I would like to contribute to your request for info,  but unfortunately if I can't fix my RV with some type of glue/silicon or Duck Brand "duct" tape I'm  stumped.  Good luck.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 17, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

patev1

In spite of your rather hateful reply to one of the regulars on the forum, I'll try to give a little advice. We who know TexasClodhopper also know that he meant no harm but just wondered?

The first thing that you need to do is to remove all of the old material from the ceiling and any damaged walls and inspect it very closely to see what damage has been done to the framework and the underlay of the roof. It is very likely that you will need to completely remove the roof and rebuild the entire framework that supports it, as well as to replace the underlay which keeps someone from stepping completely through. In addition, check all of the walls in any area that has signs of leaks. An RV of that age probably has all wood framework and dry rot can easily destroy the structure to a point where it will not tolerate travel on the highway. Once you remove and replace all of the damaged wood, you can then begin to reconstruct the inside of the RV. I would use one of the vinyl covered plywood products for the ceiling and either that or finish plywood for the walls. You should probably expect to need to replace at least some of the flooring as well. If there are soft spots that is a good indication that there is damage and you need to remove that and replace it with a good quality chipboard or similar product. 

I suggest that you first remove all of the obvious damaged ceiling and walls and then return with information about what you find and some of us can probably give suggestions from there. This is going to be a very major job and not one to make a quick fix of.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 17, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Guess PATEV1 hate me also, but I too, don't understand why someone would buy something that apparently needed major repairs and with no experience, why try it?  I'm sure Tex will know more about RVing than you will ever dream of knowing.  Sorry, but you asked for it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Thank you guys. I was beginning to tear up there for awhile when no one else stood up. (Actually, Cindy removed the really sick part of his comment.)

Where I made my mistake was in writing what I was thinking about, instead of thinking what I was writing about!


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 19, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

As I sat here and read the question and then some of the comments and suggestions I had a few of my own but...  Thanks TexasClodhopper.    
Good luck patev1  !


----------



## chaparralsrcool (Oct 16, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Tex sounds like he and my father are buddies. Except Tex can use a computer!

patev1- please be careful too remove and/or clean anything that would be a place for mold to grow.  Check all spots throughout including closets, drawers you would not suspect.  Watch your own health like coughing, bad feeling.  Mold exposure is a bear.
If I were you I would go down to your local van conversion shops to get a cost estimate to get them to do it(that ought to give you the drive!) Maybe ask what their plan of attack was and then break down the job into attainable goals. I'd also take note of the layers as I was tearing off top. There's not much you won't be able to buy at Lowe's,Home depot, etc.  A roof is a roof.  I trust you have a garage or carport.  Carpet and upholestry would be the last step and for me the easiest. I admire your enthusiasm.  One day you'll be able to brag to people "I did it myself".

Walk away from the banjo.  Life's too short.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Good job , good answers, 

take care, God bless,

brodavid


----------



## tfraz58 (Dec 16, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Interesting thread....  :blush: 

Must say, I thought exactly the same thing when I first read it...: "why did he BUY this?" I recently passed on a Champion Class A that was tight and dry (one of the BIGGEST points, from what I understand) which wanted some renovation, but nowhere near the amount described here. That seller wanted $600.00 and was willing to deal. I passed because it had brake problems and I didn't want to fool with lying under it in the snow working on the brakes just to get it home. He (the seller) was discouraged and said he was tired of fooling with it and would probably sell it for scrap in the near future... I really don't want major renovation of any kind or repairs, anyhow. I've seen many deals under $1000.00 while shopping. My needs are "not new, worn is okay, clean is imperative, and pretty much ready to go camping is absolute".

I'm afraid the poster is guilty of not only being rude to a member I recognized right away as a knowledgeable and well liked member, but of frankly......getting "taken" himself. $600.00.....jeez......hope it didn't have to be towed home as well....


----------



## PushPop (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

HELLO???  maybe we all need to be reminded that the we are chatting in the "BEGINNING RVing" forum.  No need to ask WHY...simply responding to a fellow RVer request for help is all that is asked.  I don't understand alot of things...but questioning why is not going to help the man get any closer to his goal.   I'm pretty sure that's what this forum is centered around...help.  And simply being a REGULAR doesn't entitle anyone to be rude.  I'm new...my opinion is you have to start somewhere.  The subject line pleads for help, not smart-elic remarks.  Sorry Patev1, I just bought mine yesterday.  Good luck!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Being a new or old poster had nothing to do with anything. I was curious why someone would do that. If you stay here long enough, you'll see that we ask those questions quite often.

What none of you see is what the Webmaster removed from the reply at my request. Words to the effect that the poster wished my MH with all of my family on board would fall off a cliff and burn us all up inside before it hit the bottom and crushed anyone still alive.

That's the kind of mentality that you have defended being new here and just jumping in on an old post without knowing the history and that's all I'll say about it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Amen to that Tex. 

Hey PushPop, welcome to the forum.  Stick around and you will see that we are just a bunch of harmless, but knowledgeable RV'ers.  We all have opinions and that is what this forum is all about.  OPINIONS.  We try to humor the wild opinions and all get along.  For instance "Dodge Diesel smoke do smell better".  That is my opinion.  Some of the other MEMBERS of the forum don't subscribe to that particular opinion.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: However, I don't mind, I just feel sorry for them. :bleh:  :approve:

We have learned that it is best not to flame each other or take umbrage with each others opinions.  Some of us are blunt and that sometimes gives new forum members the wrong idea.  We truly try to answer the RV questions if we happen to have any knowledge or opinions on the subject.  Sometimes new members don't get a response from anyone and all that means is we don't have any experience or opinion with a particular brand or problem.  Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## PushPop (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Tex, I'm sorry to hear that someone could wish such horrible things on another.  Very personal and very twisted.  I was not defending the "individual" at all...just his right to ask for help.  And to be honest Tex, I was also wondering the same...why would someone with very little or no experience take on such a project.  Glad I didn't say it though...he might have me riding with you in his morbid little dreams.  haha  

You guys are right, I'm new to the forum and I don't know the folks like y'all do.  I certainly don't want to start off on the wrong foot with anyone.  It's nice to see the responses come so quick on the forum...very encouraging.  I'll certainly keep my laptop handy when I take to the highway.

DL, I'm with you...Dodge diesel smoke do smell better!   

Why I have you guys here:  I just got a used 2006 KZ Durango 285.  Man, am I excited.  I posted earlier "which generator to buy?".  I'm told a 30 amp will do.  Do you guys recommend a certain brand to go with...or which ones to stay away from?  Looking for the best bang for the buck.  

2006 Dodge 3500 Cummins, auto, 4X4, quad-cab
Curt Q5 20K

Did I say how excited I am?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Welcome to the forum PushPop, I have been a member for six or seven years now and you will be hard pressed to find a better group of people to chat with or ask opinions of. Hang around awhile and in between all the poking fun they will even answer your questions.   Have a very Merry Christmas..


----------



## PushPop (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

haha...thanks Shadow, I'm looking forward to it.  I see F350 so I'm sure you and DL go at each other on occassion.  You have a Merry Christmas as well.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Hey PushPop,  I favor 2 Honda 2000i generators in parallel.  You can use only 1 if you only need to power up a few electric devices or put them in parallel if you want to run your air conditioner.  They are light weight (about 60 lbs each) so you can handle or move them around easily.  Kenneth, at Grandview trailer Sales (GTS) favors the Chinese generator's that he sells and to be honest, they may be just as good at a lower price.

In the real world,  I bought an ONON Emerald 4000 as an option when I bought my HitchHiker in 1995.  It works great and is easy to turn on from inside my RV, but it cost $4000 at the time and is a bit more noisy than the Honda's. 

Generators are nice when you are boondocking and need some power or need to re-charge your batteries.  The light weight Honda's would be real handy around the house in bad weather or if you needed to run some equipment that was located away from the house.  If you don't plan on running an air conditioner with the generator you may only need 1 2000 Watt Gen set.  You can run almost all of your 30 amp appliances with 1 2000 watt gen with the exception of your AC unit.


----------



## Poppa (Dec 19, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Hey clod you and I sort of have the same problem fo kinda saying whats on our minds. Get past a certain age hell it just comes out


----------



## PushPop (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Thanks for the info DL.  I greatly appreciate it.  I'm a bit nervous being a newbie...not very sure of the steps I'm taking...so again, thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Hey pushpop just ignore all us old men ,, we kinda type before we think ,, and DL is right about the smoke ,, i have a Cummins diesel pusher ,, but my smoke don't smell anything like DL's ,,, i've tried to pry it out of him about how he makes it smell so good BUT NO LUCK ,, u'll find out ,, if u stay on here long enough that is never a dumb question ,, and even though we may throw in some sarcazimn (or however it is spelled) we honstly do try to answer u'r ques..
but DL, Tex , C Nash , ok i'll include Shadow also ( :laugh: ) and Archer have been around this forum since the cave man was writing on walls ,, so they kinda know there stuff (i Hope ) but anyway just ask away ,, we'll try to help ,, but may get off subject sometimes ,, but we try  :approve:


----------



## PushPop (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP


hmmmâ€¦I simply thought maybe DL was just proud of that Cummins (and I certainly couldnâ€™t blame him) but judging by your post, maybe heâ€™s running Mickey-Deeâ€™s B100 in that big ole bad boy.   

I certainly plan on hanging around for a long timeâ€¦so please expect lots of ridiculous questions.  Hopefully Tex will take it easy on me since Iâ€™m a fellow Texan. ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

see pushpop u'r already getting the hang of stuff around here ,, u got off post  :laugh: ,, u'll be just fine around here  :approve:  :bleh:    :laugh:


----------



## hamdave (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

patev1, I believe you owe 'clodhopper ' an apology, nuff said


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Glad to hear we're on the straight and narrow again. I've been out of town and away from WIFI for a few days.

Let's let this thread die before somebody else sees it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

agreed  :approve:


----------



## PushPop (Dec 20, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Tex...hope all is well.  Sorry I got off to a false start.  I hope you can overlook this fellow Texan's shortcomings...and knee-jerk reactions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

I think that Tex would for sure forgive a fellow Texan ,,,, but i may be wrong ,, Tex is kinda wirely  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## marstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Damn, it's as bad as the myspace forums here  

Except here, there is apparently an active moderator. Thank goodness.

M.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Nope, not that bad.  Only happens once in a great while.  Most of the time, all are civil and understanding.  Lots of kidding with each other and sometimes misunderstandings happen but most kiss and make up real quick......


----------



## brodavid (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Love you Tex, and to all the rest also, thanks for helping me get my act together and learn what needs to be done,

Merry Christmas,
msjackie


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year to all my friends here at the RV forum!

And especially to my new friend, PushPop. {We don't know what your name is if you don't put it into your profile.}


----------



## brodavid (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Good night to all and God Bless

Love from all the family


----------



## PushPop (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Hello...Tex???  I'm back!  I TOLD you I was excited about my new (second-hand) Durango.  I drug that thing all over SW Louisiana and E/SE Texas.  It feels good to get out of that office and just get out and do something.  Didn't kill a thing on my deer hunt (unless you're counting cold beer and time) but I had a great time just the same.  Suprisingly...Just the opposite at the casino's, the ole craps table was good to me.  Not to mention that good ole Zydeco music by my favorite, Mr. Wayne Toups.  You ain't livin no kinda life if ya ain't heard Wayne Toups.  And Tex...I'll update the profile asap.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 14, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Any Zydeco music is a relief compared to this high-pitched squealing they call country music nowadays. My dad used to take me to the deer lease because I could cook! And a whole lot of the time that's all they did was eat! Then I got my driver's license, and I was m.i.a. when he was goin' huntin'!


----------



## PushPop (Jan 16, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

I know! What the heck happened to our music? I'm a George Strait superfan and I simply can't even listen to today's radio anymore.  Bring back Waylon, Conway, Possum, and ole Gary Stewart.  Nowadays, it's more rock-n-roll than country.  Saddens my heart.

I tried to update my profile but I guess I'm doing something wrong.  I emailed tech support.  I'll get it straightened out on the double.  But in the mean time Paul, I'm Tony...and it's a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## PushPop (Jan 16, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Got -r- Done!


----------



## PattieAM (Jan 16, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Not having seen any additional posts from the original poster makes me wonder if he's made any progress in his venture to renovate this unit.  Granted it bought it for a song, and will be investing alot of time and money in the renovation process.  But, one in this situation would wonder 'where to begin'.  Does one start at the top and work down?  Or start at the bottom (floor) and work up?  Hopefully everyone contributed positive comments to this individual and offered guidance/encouragement to achieve his goal.

Have a great day folks!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 16, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Hey PattieAm, we get a lot of 1 time posters.  Don't know if they don't like the answer or what.  I tend to think they are jubilant about purchasing a new RV and just want to let everyone know about it.  Then as the newness wears off they go back to sleep until something goes wrong and then they come back on.  Another alternative is they purchase a certain brand of RV and then want to know our opinion of the brand.  In that case all they want is positive feedback and clam up if they get any negative feedback.  After all it is our opinion they are looking for and don't necessarily like what the hear.


----------



## PushPop (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

I couldn't imagine taking on such a project...ESPECIALLY being a newbie.


----------



## iowarvr (Jan 30, 2008)

RE: oh please please please HELP

Ok, I'm NOT new to rv'n just to this forum. But I will say this, we started out in the back of a station wagon some 42 years ago, went to a homemade truck camper (VERY primitive), on to a larger and nicer but still used truck camper, then regressed to a van and a tent, on to our first of 3 5th wheels, the current being a toyhauler, and now are in the market for a brand new 5th wheel toyhauler to accommodate our full dresser Harley. I am too old and too tired to do anything but RV, so we've been there, and done that (rebuilding) and though it isn't fun, it is sometimes required because of budget, and the good feeling of accomplishment we get when the job is done made us smile. My husband is very handy so that was another thing in our favor. He completely replaced the skin on the back of the second truck camper after replacing rotten wood, had to shore up the bottom of the second 5th wheel because it was 35' and the manufacturer didn't do a good enough job on the back half of the floor for the length of the unit. Our present 33' toyhauler is presently at the dealership for warranty work and then we're trading it in on an 08' 36 footer. Can't wait to hit the road. I don't like to see such word slinging among a forum, but hopefully everyone will walk away with no hard feelings.  Happy trails to all of you.
Claudia


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 30, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

TengoInternet wifi sucks.  keeps causing double posts and i have to pay $1.00/night for it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 30, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Hey Claudia, welcome to the forum.  We usually all end up as good friends on this forum.  I got a bad start and hung around so they could all make fun of my Big Bad Beautiful Dodge Cummins which produces wonderful smelling diesel smoke. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

Ms Claudia, we all are just friends and family, we help each other and have fun along the way. even if Dl thinks his smoke is the best.JK Mr DL  Love to all
msjackie
Remember david, he is going back to MUSC for a load of tests on Feb 6


----------



## iowarvr (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: oh please please please HELP

:laugh: Ok everyone, I can see now  you are all friendly so guess I'll stick around. Here's the deal...we were looking at an 08' Jayco Recon, but they just can't seem to get the price down to our budget, so have decided we will probably go with the 08' Winner Circle made by Thor. Any thoughts, comments, critiquing, etc. is welcome. Both units are beautiful and seem very well made, but we think Jayco (which is the brand we own now), may be just pricing a lot because of their name. Claudia


----------

